# Chrome Orange Window Tint?!



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

:fluffy: It doesn't even show up in Ebay, I'm getting an orange paint job and I think this tint color would rule.


However, I don't even know if colored tint is legal; which could be why I'm having a hard time finding it... ^_^


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

your best bet would be go to a pro-tinting place.. they can get all sorts of crazy shit


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

Tried, they said they could mix orange and yellow and maybe get orange, haha.. maybe i'll keep looking around town.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

the_thom said:


> :fluffy: It doesn't even show up in Ebay, I'm getting an orange paint job and I think this tint color would rule.
> 
> 
> However, I don't even know if colored tint is legal; which could be why I'm having a hard time finding it... ^_^



I think you should just stick to a light black tint.. 

are you sure your going to like it with orange tints.. ?? haha.. 
and the legality of the matter is up in the air.. idk..


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Not saying it would look bad but it would be like looking through a cheap pair of oddly tinted dollar store sunglasse all the time...


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

wanted to match the paint job o.0


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

ga16freak said:


> Not saying it would look bad but it would be like looking through a cheap pair of oddly tinted dollar store sunglasse all the time...





ga16freak said:


> cheap pair of oddly tinted dollar store sunglasses


EXACLTY.. get a blk tint man.. you'll regret the orange


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

the_thom said:


> wanted to match the paint job o.0


Yeah it would match and I'm sure it would look fine but think about how annoying it would be to see everything in orange...


----------

